# a special use of theratube



## y.o.r.k (Mar 4, 2013)

am I addicted to slingshots?


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

I'd say so. Hurt taking it out?


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Interesting. It reminds me of this picture I found once online where a girl used a zip tie.


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

It looks very nice on her....You should try to sell Theratubes as hair accesories mate :thumbsup:


----------

